# Time to Vote May 2014 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

A ton of entries this month. I wonder if the arrival of good weather in the northern hemisphere has something to do with it. As always one vote each and no voting for your own. Thanks! 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,22553.0.html

Doug, I'll let you take over again for June.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no worries C, been away again this weekend


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem! I just meant I didn't want to steal your brainchild away from you for too long. ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed announcement. I've been fighting a bug all week. 

We have a tie between Oquirrh the V and KB87! Congratulations ladies! You're each entitled to a free ride in the forum jet. 

Thanks to all the voters.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have a jet ? 
I'm always the last to know.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Apparently I've been slacking on my forum stalking and just saw this. So cool!!!

I can't wait to jet set!


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

What did you say??


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Redd said:


> What did you say??


Hey Redd,

Did you mean to post this in the June competition or would you like to know more about the forum jet?  I can move it over for you. Just let me know!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Redd said:
> 
> 
> > What did you say??
> ...


I left the keys under the plant pot by the hangar door ;D


----------

